# Both Ends Of The River



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

had a fish on saturday in the upper reaches of the albert river.
its been as filthy as , for about 2 weeks due to the rain but now it has dropped about 2 foot , its like tap water.

my theory was the fish would be hungry as they wouldnt have been able to feed in the recent milo water and boy were they hungry.
i just dug a few little witchitey grub critters, i call these farmers grubs , but you often find them under piles of mulch . they look like a little white grub with a black head. anyway, nearly every one produced a little bass which was good to see and they were mighty hungry










now the boys started doing bomb dives into the river and this was washing a bit of junk in so about 5 minutes after they finished i had a crack, where they had been diving, with an old gold halco poltergeist and got about the best fresh water fish ive caught up there. now is this just a cod or is this a mary river cod.



















either way, released that guy, now the old farmer i was with reckons when you put cattle of horses in the creek, they churn up all the little rock crayfish etc and its a good time to fish, so the next task is to catch a fish whilst on horseback










then on sunday went to the other end of the albert/logan river at jacobs well.

water here was still filthy and the canefields just stunk of rotting vegetation.

and of course, caught way too many of these bast#rds










did manage a bare 2 of these










and a couple of these which only appear after rain, and NO its not a bream










and just for lapse i did a bit of podiatry and drained a few hoof absesses which is what mud always produces (swampy toe)


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

Sounds like a good day!


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

At least you got out, nice fishing and exploring with all the bad weather we've had...Mary river cod I think in my experience Pete..


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Javelin fish/Grunter Bream Grinz,you get them around the mouth of Pimpama River and the Aldershots,have you been back and fished Marks Rocks on the Logan at all if not we must hit it up one weekend.


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like the result of a bream shagging a whiting!!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Your fingernails are dirty.


----------



## Dossy (Nov 30, 2010)

fisherjayse said:


> Looks like the result of a bream shagging a whiting!!


now that conjures up a pretty horrible mental picture.....


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

Am not a scientist but believe thats a murray cod, not a mary river...the mary river has more of a splotched colour pattern, and not seen in your pic, the upper fin closest to the tail is larger than a run of the mill murray cod....still the prettiest fish around though...i grew up catching them.

http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/28_14691.htm


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWff2esUAADVfgAAQcIexWgghVAq///+wMAEGrIip7I01CaehpDQDTBGE09QNQaaaJNqeUNpAAAAAaBCajRpo0wIA0AGmjSvEqlAN+VZZ2lC0cscu2LMFfO4+lSSiMxVRQPNiJ0YuZaija5ajk4tCjfYfPaCheKGvqkKBs0uhnbpeAqwD7y4PuBmWm9u3d4r3V62+kZtjS9d8sKRwQuSgIOYHQmUGchzikbGupcT+8TEIpTDWI60Sfyi9ZkJ1JkJA8KdjyqUCo8iOBhTvCBBDZD22fCa3UbOyk4LajJGW5XnZdTRjERFVLC3oTxCBtimZzMLUclrHlFLRIfb3GYrz5WTpwizZAtTqTfrgHBVa3b/hBsmPOWSzACvUa6C5iBU0BuqcEeFYKrswKaJWDI7FoHEXSzmSVTuzoaHJ/F3JFOFCQ9/Z6xQ=


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

There are a few grubs that look very similar to the African black beetle, grey-back cane beetle is another native species that comes to mind but there are others too.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Good one Pete!! love the diversity of your fishing methods

I f you caught that Cod at your new place it'll be a Mary River Cod for sure Being east of the Range


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks perfect out there Pete, and a nice mix of fish.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

@ whipper and rob, yes better than the last 3 weekends

@ clarkey, my first cod, i know you are on first name basis with every cod in se qld. they do hit hard hay.

@trev, fresh water trev, no stingrays

@fisherjayce, i call them grunter bream but they are actually a perch and yes they do grunt.

@ red, the african beetle it is, not a native i gather. i used a size 2 hook which completely buried the grub and flicked it unweighted. taken off the surface. the poor little fellas were starving (swimming against a torrent for 3 weeks. neighbour reckons that the longest time in 12 years that the river has been that high.

@ barra. worth giving those grubs a go con.

@ dave, ah, so fish to the east of the GDR are mary river cod and to the west are just cod? i think thats right.

@ chris, yes mate. there are 3 platypuses that were in that waterhole but i have not seen them so will keep a lookout.

@ roger, thanks mate , catch you soon

2 steve m, sorry i missed your wyralalong comp steve, but had duties up there (fence repairs) i ran into a bloke who told me there were some good carp caught. he also said some wanker in a tinnie start off with his electric and then dropped the outboard in and powered away.

yes i thought they were stocked and if memory serves me correctly, there are NO weirs on the albert river so hopefully they can breed and eat the baby carp.

that one was about 35 to 40 cm i would say mate . took a little purple lure. someone just downstream at darlington park caught one as well (and ate it so the caretaker neville said). are they protected, i thought cod were all protected in rivers


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Pete

No such thing as "just" a cod
That's a great catch and a few of us will be envious ...

Defo Mary river cod
No Murray cod east of the GDR near you


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Barratoga


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQnPzQEAABBfgAAQUAGAApgAEAo/5b8wIABkRT01NpMjaE9IGhoGqek9RmoGCAYBZizBy21uvPnjXbzFrqnBJIIhtM6cmlbUIMX2BSOBXVQ6tF30Xy9Z9LHf2kEAmzNWDdsHvqWw5iEq6IvV1t3TaSDTI158gwasPbBQxeRC4u5IpwoSATn5oCA=


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

StevenM said:


> Shouldnt be ....but


That's what I meant

(honest)

Agree with Red, sounds like lungfish behaviour, and they are in Maroon


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

cjbfisher said:


> StevenM said:
> 
> 
> > anselmo said:
> ...


Maroon is stocked with mary's.


----------

